# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  building titan shed

## Yeeha88

hey all just seeing if there are any experienced shed builders on here. im building my titan shed and was wondering when sheeting the walls it says start on any left side with the overcock edge of the sheeting flush with the corner. im just seeing if thats the way to do it from left to right all the way around or do i sheet it so the lap is away from the way the weather comes in? or doesnt matter.
cheers

----------


## Whitey66

What is the overcock edge of the sheeting exactly??
I'm not a professional shed builder but i've built a few big ones and I don't think it will matter which way the sheets overlap provided it is done correctly.

----------


## Yeeha88

oh haha just the way they name their ends of sheets pretty much male and female ends. just pretty much want to know whether i can sheet it so the lap joins will b facing away from prevailing weather. plus will look better when walking up to it

----------

